# First 3 years in random pictures



## moz

Here are random plumbing pictures that I have been involved in my first three years of becoming a plumber that you may or may not be interested in. All in all it has been a very good and rewarding experience.


----------



## Flyout95

What'd you do besides take pictures and draw men that want to be milked?


----------



## moz

Flyout95 said:


> What'd you do besides take pictures and draw men that want to be milked?


Haha, do you like my pictures? not much flyout, just handed tradesmen their tools and got them coffee, (jokes). I now know what a long weight and a piecost are at least  The picture with the drawing on it is a practical assessment done at school for the water supply block.


----------



## plbgbiz

Love those EF couplings. Water main? Fire line? 6"?


----------



## moz

plbgbiz said:


> Love those EF couplings. Water main? Fire line? 6"?


Spot on plbgbiz, from memory 150mm fire line in the middle. 25mm blue line poly for water on left and 100mm PVC sewer on right. 
Those two couplings are a repair I did after another coupling failed either due to a faulty coupling or faulty weld. I can't remember why but I was told to dig in the vicinity and the first shovel and all this water bubbled to the surface and before I knew it it was pissing out. So I look up all guilty, run around like a headless chook looking for the tradesman as I didn't know what it was or where the valve was (first day on that site).

It's only storm water.


----------



## plbgbiz

The story behind the pic makes all the difference. Our life through the eyes of an apprentice is always entertaining when we remember them years later. Not so funny at the time though. :laughing:


----------



## plumbdrum

moz said:


> Here are random plumbing pictures that I have been involved in my first three years of becoming a plumber that you may or may not be interested in. All in all it has been a very good and rewarding experience.


What's up with that bathroom rough-in?????

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## moz

plumbdrum said:


> What's up with that bathroom rough-in????? Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


That is my first bathroom Reno i did just recently by myself without major instruction from a tradesman. The later pic of the drain cut in is for the new bathroom and powder room and a kitchen to be done later. Doing this one I have learned that no matter what situation, even if for one bend needed at 8 o'clock at night and all the supply shops are closed, do NOT mix brands of compression sleeve fittings with other proprietary brands of fittings. Just wait even if it delays it by three days. One elbow blew during the night but luckily it was on the shower rose side of the mixer so just had to turn mixer off until I could get out there.

It's only storm water.


----------



## plumbdrum

moz said:


> That is my first bathroom Reno i did just recently by myself without major instruction from a tradesman. The later pic of the drain cut in is for the new bathroom and powder room and a kitchen to be done later. Doing this one I have learned that no matter what situation, even if for one bend needed at 8 o'clock at night and all the supply shops are closed, do NOT mix brands of compression sleeve fittings with other proprietary brands of fittings. Just wait even if it delays it by three days. One elbow blew during the night but luckily it was on the shower rose side of the mixer so just had to turn mixer off until I could get out there. It's only storm water.


No vents on DWV?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## rjbphd

moz said:


> That is my first bathroom Reno i did just recently by myself without major instruction from a tradesman. The later pic of the drain cut in is for the new bathroom and powder room and a kitchen to be done later. Doing this one I have learned that no matter what situation, even if for one bend needed at 8 o'clock at night and all the supply shops are closed, do NOT mix brands of compression sleeve fittings with other proprietary brands of fittings. Just wait even if it delays it by three days. One elbow blew during the night but luckily it was on the shower rose side of the mixer so just had to turn mixer off until I could get out there.
> 
> It's only storm water.


You use storm water for plumbing?????


----------



## Flyout95

Millimeters? Flip over the tape, the inches are on that side!


----------



## moz

plumbdrum said:


> No vents on DWV? Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Yes vent is as in picture here. The main drain line is vented, then my new cut in is vented by this vent at second last fixture. Does that Make sense?

"It's only storm water"


----------



## moz

Flyout95 said:


> Millimeters? Flip over the tape, the inches are on that side!


I find inches so hard to work with , visualise and read. I'm sure there are many threads on here about that one. Very grateful we have the metric system. I guess it's just what you are accustomed to. 
I went to buy a 60m tape today but couldn't find one without inches on the same side as the mm. I'm very easily confused 

"It's only storm water"


----------



## Tommy plumber

Keep taking pictures. You'll love looking back years from now. I wish I had pictures from when I started in the trade, but they didn't have digital cameras back then, at least I didn't.


----------



## plumbdrum

moz said:


> Yes vent is as in picture here. The main drain line is vented, then my new cut in is vented by this vent at second last fixture. Does that Make sense? "It's only storm water"


Now I'm really confused???? It looks like you've roughed-in for sinks, what's storm water? You vertical PVC lines that stub out wall aren't vented,from what I see the whole job is incorrect.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum

plumbdrum said:


> What's up with that bathroom rough-in????? Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Where are you located?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## rjbphd

plumbdrum said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


From the neverneverland of Jnosh !!


----------



## moz

plumbdrum said:


> Now I'm really confused???? It looks like you've roughed-in for sinks, what's storm water? You vertical PVC lines that stub out wall aren't vented,from what I see the whole job is incorrect. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Forget the storm water. Sorry That was a signature. That 40mm PVC line is a basin which will be trapped in the vanity. That runs (under 2.5m) to a floor Waste gully which then runs in 65mm to main drain. About 2m upstream of this gully on the main drain which you can see a little better in this pic (not the vent thought ) is the vent which vents all the fixtures and drain down stream of that. Clearer?

"It's only storm water"


----------



## moz

plumbdrum said:


> Where are you located? Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


I am in perth Western Australia.

"It's only storm water"


----------



## 422 plumber

moz said:


> I am in perth Western Australia.


One of the greatest movie quotes of all time is from *Gallipoli *
The order to go over the top in an obviously suicidal attack has been given The company commander is exhorting his Diggers and says, "you're men of Western Australia!"


----------



## moz

422 plumber said:


> One of the greatest movie quotes of all time is from Gallipoli The order to go over the top in an obviously suicidal attack has been given The company commander is exhorting his Diggers and says, "you're men of Western Australia!"


I haven't watched that since high school, I must get it out again.

"It's only storm water"


----------



## sparky

moz said:


> I am in perth Western Australia.
> 
> "It's only storm water"


That explains it all


----------



## moz

sparky said:


> That explains it all


It's the Wild West out here. Where cowboys rule...chuck it in and bury it, before anyone sees it...lol

"It's only storm water"


----------



## rjbphd

moz said:


> It's the Wild West out here. Where cowboys rule...chuck it in and bury it, before anyone sees it...lol
> 
> "It's only storm water"


Where are the MOENTROLS:????


----------



## plbgbiz

rjbphd said:


> Where are the MOENTROLS:????


Where they belong. :jester:


----------



## PLUMB TIME

plbgbiz said:


> Where they belong. :jester:


RJs head just exploded, he's on his way to Oklahoma :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz

PLUMB TIME said:


> RJs head just exploded, he's on his way to Oklahoma :laughing:


I wish he would. Free cup of BizBrew to any Zoners that drop by. :yes:


----------



## KoleckeINC

Australia-I thought it was Mexico?


----------



## moz

KoleckeINC said:


> Australia-I thought it was Mexico?


It's not quite that wild


----------



## SSP

Wow those are certainly random alright! Just throwing fittings and glue at the wall eh?
The water closet isn't vented either along with those basins, i don't understand i am very confused... how is storm water supposed to get at that 1.5" pipe out of the wall... ? If it passes inspection or even requires one in the wild south east and that how y'all do things down in Australia then ... :thumbsup:

http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachments/f21/31253d1397367512t-first-3-years-random-pictures-image-4155343257.jpg

Is any of this done like this because the water flushes down in a different direction?


----------



## moz

SSP said:


> Wow those are certainly random alright! Just throwing fittings and glue at the wall eh? The water closet isn't vented either along with those basins, i don't understand i am very confused... how is storm water supposed to get at that 1.5" pipe out of the wall... ? If it passes inspection or even requires one in the wild south east and that how y'all do things down in Australia then ... :thumbsup: http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachments/f21/31253d1397367512t-first-3-years-random-pictures-image-4155343257.jpg Is any of this done like this because the water flushes down in a different direction?


Haha yep!
Forget the storm water, has nothing to do with anything lol, or are you having me on ?. 
Not a WC, That is a 100mm outlet FWG primed by a 40mm basin line and a 50mm shower line. Both trapped and at the 2.5m unvented threshold to a FWG which then runs to main drain.


----------



## mrjasontgreek

Using the basin drain as a trap seal primer?? Will there be a trap on the basin as well? The noise in the floor drain would be kind of annoying, you'd get a musty odour out of the floor drain too once the basin drain gets a little cruddy on the inside.


----------



## moz

mrjasontgreek said:


> Using the basin drain as a trap seal primer?? Will there be a trap on the basin as well? The noise in the floor drain would be kind of annoying, you'd get a musty odour out of the floor drain too once the basin drain gets a little cruddy on the inside.


Yes trap on basin aswell and primes the floor waste. Will be a little noisy, just gives off that relaxing waterfall noise lol.


----------



## Archie

For some reason I dont think that would pass an inspection here but maybe codes are different there.


----------



## mrjasontgreek

I'm sure it's against code here, but it sure would do the job! I'd be worried about odour from the floor drain. Buildup on the pipe walls would start to stink over time, I find it in showers with running traps a lot, or double bowl kitchen sink drains, anywhere you have a long pipe that's open to the room, trapped or not. Makes for some good sales of bio-clean!


----------



## moz

Archie said:


> For some reason I dont think that would pass an inspection here but maybe codes are different there.


As far as our as3500 (code book ) is concerned this is all good. I'm sure the codes would be very different technically but in essence the same?


----------



## tim666

We had an Australian work with us for a short time, however because if the huge difference in plumbing between here ( Canada) and Australia and the fact that he had never done any hydronic heating, it didn't work out. It is very cool to see how plumbing is done across the world. I would love to see more rough in pictures. Thanks


----------



## moz

tim666 said:


> We had an Australian work with us for a short time, however because if the huge difference in plumbing between here ( Canada) and Australia and the fact that he had never done any hydronic heating, it didn't work out. It is very cool to see how plumbing is done across the world. I would love to see more rough in pictures. Thanks


It is very cool to see how plumbing is done in other parts of the world, getting over the "this is the only way to plumb" attitude and try and open up to different ways and techniques as there is always room for improvements. I will put up some more rough in work. Does every house over there have hydronic heating? It is very exclusive here and rarely done.


----------



## tim666

moz said:


> It is very cool to see how plumbing is done in other parts of the world, getting over the "this is the only way to plumb" attitude and try and open up to different ways and techniques as there is always room for improvements. I will put up some more rough in work. Does every house over there have hydronic heating? It is very exclusive here and rarely done.


Awesome, thanks. Years ago almost every home had a boiler, however the price of oil and electricity ( a very small percentage of this province has gas) has gone up so much, most people are putting in heat pumps. We do have a couple big infloor jobs on the go right now though.


----------



## mrjasontgreek

I was saying a few days ago on another thread that just 2-3 years ago almost 100% of new homes we did had electric boilers with infloor heating, now heat pumps have taken probably close to 35-40% of the market. Oil fired furnaces and boilers are being removed like crazy; I'd hate to be in the burner service trade right now.


----------



## moz

mrjasontgreek said:


> I was saying a few days ago on another thread that just 2-3 years ago almost 100% of new homes we did had electric boilers with infloor heating, now heat pumps have taken probably close to 35-40% of the market. Oil fired furnaces and boilers are being removed like crazy; I'd hate to be in the burner service trade right now.


Stupid question: what do you mean by heat pump?


----------



## mrjasontgreek

An air conditioner that works both ways, makes heat in the winter, makes cold in the summer. They were almost non-existent in this area just a few years ago


----------



## moz

mrjasontgreek said:


> An air conditioner that works both ways, makes heat in the winter, makes cold in the summer. They were almost non-existent in this area just a few years ago


Gotcha! Yes we call them reverse cycle air conditioners here. Very common here and the split systems a lot more than the ducted style


----------



## moz

Here are some pics of more rough in and drain work done here. Double storey house, Double brick, suspended slab. All waters for upstairs fed from below. Water in rehau compression system. Under slung drains using the rehau raupiano acoustic pipe and fittings. The raupiano pipe are a pain to install. Rubber ring joints, lube every joint, need to allow a 10mm expansion allowance on every fitting and use "free sliding" clips (green) at certain points to allow for the expansion. Very expensive compared to regular DWV PVC


----------



## tim666

Awesome, it looks like the Rehau connections are similar, but I'm liking the black rehau. How come you used that particular drainage fittings instead of the pvc was it spec'd for that?


----------



## moz

tim666 said:


> Awesome, it looks like the Rehau connections are similar, but I'm liking the black rehau. How come you used that particular drainage fittings instead of the pvc was it spec'd for that?


The rehau for water is great. Fast installation and very reliable used in the right circumstances eg. Not outdoors. 
The raupiano pipe and fittings were requested by owner to reduce the noise in the ceiling and to avoid having to acoustic lag it for the same purpose.


----------



## moz

Here are some more rough in pictures if work done today. I was just help in this one. Shower mixer with diverter. One rain head and one handheld. Vanity spuds. Just for your interest.


----------



## tim666

A lot of brick in these pictures, are they interior walls? Or just more common than wood?


----------



## moz

tim666 said:


> A lot of brick in these pictures, are they interior walls? Or just more common than wood?


These are all interior walls. The majority of houses here in Western Australia are double brick homes. Although on the east coast I believe the majority are stud frame.


----------



## Michaelcookplum

It's great to see pic from around the world, thanks for sharing


----------



## spyros

*file:///I:/infloor%20pics/infloor%20pics/8.JPG*

I have been doing infloor heating here in Greece for more than 10 years and this is actually what I really enjoy.Unfortunatelly ,the construction here has a deterioration of 85% ( yes ,IMF can do that ) so here are some pictures from the past.Fellow plumbers plz note that here 95 % of the houses are being constructed with concrete floors ,brick walls and tiles or marble as flooring.


----------



## rjbphd

spyros said:


> I have been doing infloor heating here in Greece for more than 10 years and this is actually what I really enjoy.Unfortunatelly ,the construction here has a deterioration of 85% ( yes ,IMF can do that ) so here are some pictures from the past.Fellow plumbers plz note that here 95 % of the houses are being constructed with concrete floors ,brick walls and tiles or marble as flooring.


Good reading here... but you gotta do ur intro before we greek ya to death..


----------



## moz

Renovation moving kitchenette to other side of wall


----------



## moz

Ground works for 5 storey apartments. Last picture is dual reflux valves just before connection to minister sewer. Roughly 3m below street level under basement car park.


----------



## moz

Pre lay on 1st floor deck if job in previous pictures. This is a transfer slab (600mm thick in some areas), as I understand them,no more columns rise up and all load bearing goes through this slab. Please correct me if I'm wrong. So since the slab is so thick all gullies had to be cast in slab to adhere to plumbing code.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Western Australia, you say. What is the climate like there?


----------



## moz

Tommy plumber said:


> Western Australia, you say. What is the climate like there?


Here in perth The climate is very mild. 3 to 15 degrees Celsius in winter and 25 to 35 in summer. Can be a dry heat and pretty windy all year round.


----------



## Tommy plumber

moz said:


> Here in perth The climate is very mild. 3 to 15 degrees Celsius in winter and 25 to 35 in summer. Can be a dry heat and pretty windy all year round.












Celcius? Sorry, that doesn't mean much to me. I'll have to find a conversion chart and convert those numbers.


----------



## moz

Tommy plumber said:


> Celcius? Sorry, that doesn't mean much to me. I'll have to find a conversion chart and convert those numbers.


Look no further. Those Fahrenheit numbers are crazy.


----------



## mrjasontgreek

Damn metric system has screwed up the whole world! Or, maybe it's that ONE country bailed out of the switch at the last second and made it harder for the rest of us! :laughing:

Celsius to Fahrenheit is an easy conversion though, take Celsius, multiply by 1.8 and add 32 for Fahrenheit.

Hooray for Canada! Bilingual in speech AND systems of measurement! :thumbsup:


----------



## moz

mrjasontgreek said:


> Damn metric system has screwed up the whole world! Or, maybe it's that ONE country bailed out of the switch at the last second and made it harder for the rest of us! :laughing: Celsius to Fahrenheit is an easy conversion though, take Celsius, multiply by 1.8 and add 32 for Fahrenheit. Hooray for Canada! Bilingual in speech AND systems of measurement! :thumbsup:


Oh no! Do you guys have to use both systems? Do you have a preference?


----------



## mrjasontgreek

We are "officially" metric, but the transition from imperial did not go very well. My generation for the most part doesn't know either system. Imperial measurements are much more common in construction than metric, but all our codes are in metric... Pretty much everyone here over the age of 50 doesn't understand Celsius, and anyone younger doesn't know Fahrenheit. In the last 8 years I've gotten to the point that I know the corresponding value in either system right off hand.


----------



## moz

The old 100mm trick!!! On 1mx1m marble tiles....Faaaarrrrrrk!! I double checked and still got it wrong. Maybe plumbing is not for me...aaarrrggghh. My tradesman was ok about it, not sure about the builder though. Leaving it for the weekend to deal with next week.


----------



## tim666

That sucks. I probably would have tried to cut the bar before I drilled a third hole. Everyone makes mistakes


----------



## moz

tim666 said:


> That sucks. I probably would have tried to cut the bar before I drilled a third hole. Everyone makes mistakes


Cheers yeah the third hole isn't drilled yet just hanging there for the moment I thought about cutting the rail but wasn't too sure how it would come out. I think that is prob the best bet. fingers crossed there is a ok fix for it


----------



## moz

On call at the moment and last Friday got a call out to a business that had a leak in roof space dripping onto electrical board that blew because of it. Went out and saw this. A pin hole in 65mm copper pipe. Business has a policy of no welding in roof space and on exception without a hot works permit. No one to do paperwork at 12 at so after a couple of attempts at patching this abomination finally held for them to resume production. Caked in ferepre (epoxy resin) silicone and two rubber boots. I don't do much maintenance so being on call, blockages and getting things back on track for people is all new to me. Definitely need to be set up for it though. This took 3.5 hours, had to get supervisor out to open up shop, get viega tools, clamps boots wtc just in case.


----------



## alberteh

looks like drainage pipe based on the depth of the fittings


----------



## moz

alberteh said:


> looks like drainage pipe based on the depth of the fittings


Does copper come both in dwv and water sizes? Cause this was Definately main waterline. OD was approx 74mm. I assumed it was 65mm, clamp I got didn't fit. Long story but going tomorrow again to get right size clamp to be on standby for a good time to shutdown to replace.


----------



## alberteh

the cup depth looks very shallow. same sizes different copper thickness and different fitting depth.

http://www.nibco.com/Fittings/Metal...per-DWV-Fittings/907-DWV-90-Elbow-C-x-C-Wrot/ is an example of a DWV fitting


----------



## alberteh

If it was the main water line somebody needs to get fired... here is an example of a fitting rated for pressure. notice the depth of the fitting? http://www.supplyhouse.com/Cello-WP7-24-1-1-2-CxC-90-Elbow-900000-p


----------



## moz

The fitting depth is approx 25-35mm. This is the norm and don't see any problem with it. Don't know who put it in or how long ago.


----------



## plumbdrum

I hope that's a temporary repair ?


----------



## moz

plumbdrum said:


> I hope that's a temporary repair ?


Yes, temporary until we can get in there shutdown and repair with a band clamp. Going out this morning to get right size clamp as I now think it's dn80mm with OD of 76mm. I should have double checked before the supplier closed for two days. Bit of a cock up but at least it's holding.


----------



## moz

Cut in for a new laundry.


----------



## moz

Lots of underslung drains, fire, water, stormwater and sewer.


----------



## moz

More underslung drains


----------



## moz

One half of a water meter manifold for a level of appartments. Not my copper work.


----------



## moz

Prepay for penthouse on 5th level of apartments. 2x basins top left. Bath on right with foam block. Runs to floor waste gully. Not enough ceiling space underneath so had to lay in slab.


----------



## moz

Haven't done that much roll groove until this job. Heavy work but the cream like this makes it worth it


----------



## moz

Doing electric storage water heaters for first time. 80L units on safe trays, installed inside apartments and out in balconies. Some guys using flared joints, some cone tights and others crox joints with rubber olives. I have tried all three this week and much prefer the crox joint with rubber olives, Water tight without having to over tighten. Just wonder the life expectancy of the rubber. Inlet has a duo valve, tee to tempering valve and cold expansion relief.


----------



## moz

...


----------



## moz

Another


----------



## moz

Had a drip at the tempering valve so had to drain unit and fix, hence the water marks on ground


----------



## moz

I know these are bread and butter for most of you guys but thought I would share anyhoo


----------



## plumbdrum

Love the bends


----------



## Michaelcookplum

Where do you live? Never seen those types of pvc fittings


----------



## Michaelcookplum

Btw, work looks great!


----------



## moz

Michaelcookplum said:


> Btw, work looks great!


In Australia. I'm assuming you are talking about the fitting the relief lines go into. The fitting is called a LIT (level taper invert), it's what we use to reduce pipe sizes while maintaining airflow within drain system for venturing. When used as shown it is called a tundish.


----------



## moz

Continuous flow water heater replacement, like for like. Customer just wanted to clean up the mess of pipes on the wall. Decided against chasing them in so put everything in the ground where we could.


----------



## moz

Roll groove pipe work from tanks to fire pumps and booster cabinet assembly out on street.


----------



## moz

Pipe work inside the tanks. The downward 90's are the suction lines for the booster and stortz. The square plate at the bottom is an anti vortex 'device' to ensure no air gets in the line during operation. The 300 pipe is a baffle to stop waves hitting the float valve.


----------



## moz

I was on call for a week in our maintenance division. One of the new buildings we just finished basements flooded as you can see. A elbow coming off the pumps for the storm water pump pit blew off. Someone that shouldn't have made the final connection made the connection using non pressure glue without primer. I went out and used another submersible pump to pump water out to the street.


----------



## moz

Bloody tilers!!!!


----------



## plumber tom

It looks like brazing water lines is popular there; maybe this is why the cups on the copper waterlines are so shallow. Is much soldering done in Australia? It's helpful when you can just heat a joint and take it apart again..


----------



## moz

plumber tom said:


> It looks like brazing water lines is popular there; maybe this is why the cups on the copper waterlines are so shallow. Is much soldering done in Australia? It's helpful when you can just heat a joint and take it apart again..


Yes very popular here tom, All water service in copper is brazed, using minimum 2% silver brazing rod. No soldering, not allowed here. You can still take it apart, just needs more heat and maybe a second guy


----------



## Plumber

moz said:


> Yes very popular here tom, All water service in copper is brazed, using minimum 2% silver brazing rod. No soldering, not allowed here. You can still take it apart, just needs more heat and maybe a second guy


Can you use pex and other hack materials? I swear that the connections on your water heater pics are shark bites....

Are they called shark bites in Aus? Australia has more sharks than NYC has roaches.


----------



## moz

Haha, a few sharks but not sure as many as your roaches, aren't they the size of a small dog over there?

PEX-A is leading the way here. In particular REHAU. it is definitely the future I think. Lots of different PEX systems and brands and lots of the substandard systems used by hacks. Of course we have sharkbites here lol. A little frowned upon by professionals. Though.


----------



## moz

Those connections are a compression type joint called a contite used for copper. Can use them anywhere where it is easily accessible. They are not the best joint as they can leak but generally pretty good


----------



## moz

Conetite connection


----------

